# Would you put a 29 gallon on a kitchen counter?



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey all,

Okay so last year I picked up a 29 gallon tank to keep fry in, I didn't invest in a stand since I was just jumping on the $1 per gallon sale at Petco, it's been sitting on the floor next to my main 75 ever since. I'm moving soon, so as I'm looking at where to put the aquariums (is it bad that this has been my main concern and I could care less about where the furniture and bed and such should go?). I'm not against investing in a stand for the 29 and putting it somewhere, BUT, having the 29 near the 75 has been awfully convenient, and I'm putting the 75 in the dining room (table matches it, it had a ceramic tile floor, and a perfect spot). The Dining Room and Kitchen are separated by one of those half-height walls. There isn't room in the kitchen/dining room combo for the 29 gallon on a stand, the adjacent living room doesn't have a wall it could go on. (One is occupied by the couch, the others have windows.)

SO, aside from putting it in another room, which kills the convenience factor of having them near each other, there is actually a spot on the kitchen counter along that half height wall where it would look pretty nice. So, my question is, would you put a 29 gallon tank on your kitchen counter? Should I be concerned about the weight of the tank on said counter? It's sturdy enough a couple people could sit on it, so I'd think the 29 could be held, right?

Thanks!

John

(P.S., this is a rental, so any sort of modification or "shoring up" isn't going to be an option.)


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

A 29 would be equivalent, roughly, to a 250 pound person sitting there. It should be prefectly fine.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

Not a chance would I do that


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

illinois9er said:


> Not a chance would I do that


Any particular reason to offer?


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

prov356 said:


> illinois9er said:
> 
> 
> > Not a chance would I do that
> ...


I just don't think a tank of that size would look good on a kitchen counter.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

His question was about the weight, so I assumed that's what your asnwer was in response to.

And I think tanks look good anywhere.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

prov356 said:


> His question was about the weight, so I assumed that's what your asnwer was in response to.
> 
> And I think tanks look good anywhere.


 "So, my question is, would you put a 29 gallon tank on your kitchen counter?"

Hmmm, lol


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I read it all as related, but maybe it wasn't. But either way, it'd still be helpful to the OP to acknowledge which question you were answering and why. Otherwise, it's just some ambiguous opinion tossed out there that's really not helpful. But, you're free to post however you wish.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't because I value my counter space, but a tank above the stove would be interesting....think microwaves.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

lol thanks for the opinions everyone. And yes, the question was whether or not you'd feel safe doing it, not whether or not it kept up with your feng shui or matched your curtains :lol:

Okay, sorry, I'm a guy, "pretty" isn't on the top of my list of concerns. That said, I do think it would look nice where it is going to be. Of course there is the issue of taking up counter space, and I'll have to look into it a little further, but the purpose of this thread was to determine whether or not that was a viable option. I'm sure you can see my dilemma, if it's in the living room or dining room, the python will reach, and stripping fry and managing fry will be much easier.

I also know a guy who replaced the island in his kitchen with an aquarium. He removed the counter top, shored it up, and put a whatever-sized tank on top. I think aquariums look GREAT in a kitchen, especially when they are planted, and plants are used throughout the kitchen. 

-John


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

I have kept a 55 gallon tank and currently have 2x 20L sitting on the bar between my kitchen and living room. I have had no issues. I would inspect the framing however just to make sure it is solid.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

The kitchen counter should hold the weight, but another precaution is to make sure that the counter is level before filliing the tank. Otherwise the tank could have pressures put on it which it is not designed to support.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Man I would kill for an extra 30x12 " space in my kitchen. More Room for cooking. If I had the space I would do it. Like the other said check the framing and add supports if needed. 250 lbs doesn't sound like much when it is said, but 250lbs dead weight is a lot. Pics please if you get it up an running. opcorn:


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

short answer to your title...YEP!...another option? We found a free entertainment center on craigslist...(many actually) and used one to house three tanks and possibly 4 with one on top! Obviously you need to make sure the entertainment center is made of decent wood, or brace accordingly, but this is what we did due to wifes prodding, and then she went and bought led rope lighting to light it all up....

at any rate...lol..we had a couple of small cheap tanks on the end of the kitchen counter(nowhere near food prep, etc) and it looked just fine, and they will hold more then you think


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I don't think that is a bad ideal.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Countertops are often stood on by construction people. They will hold a small tank, no problem. The weight is far less than most guys working around and spread out far better. Would I do it? No way. My wife has just gotten around to agreeing to a tank in the dining room!! No where near where she cooks and I do favor her cooking!


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

I have my 30 gallon in my kitchen.....would I put one on my kitchen counter? Sure if I had the room and it was away from where I prep my food....I don't think the weight would be a problem as long as your counter is not made out of particle board lol. =D>


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Sure, I would if I had a spot for it. The counter should hold the weight no problem. I currently have a 20 long on the counter in my master bath.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

This form is very helpful as I am planning to put a 30 gallon tank on my kitchen bar. It is open underneath so i plan to put reinforcement under it. You might consider reinforcing your counter as well.


----------

